# ANNUAL WELLNESS VISIT vs.PREVENTIVE VISIT



## veloso (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All,
QUESTIONS:
 1.)Does it mean that Annual Wellness Visit is totally different from Preventive Visits because I thought AWV is the replacement of IPPE?
2.)Does it mean that IPPE still not a payable service to Medicare?
3.)I have a scenario where the Documentations supports for a Preventive Visits BUT we code it as Wellness Visit? It is not correct?

I'm confused now...pls.HELP...

Thanks a lot...

IM


----------



## Mojo (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

There are two articles on Medicare's preventive visits and the AWV in the April 2011 Coding Edge that may help you. The preventive visit article includes a reference chart of the required elements of each.

1. Yes, the AMV is different. It identifies health risks and aids in the patients getting the screening services to which they are entitled. The AWV does not replace the IPPE. It appears the AWV will be a significant source of revenue and other distinct E/M services can be billed at the same encounter.

2. The AWV does not replace the IPPE, it is in addition to the IPPE.

3. The AWV has coverage limits and element requirements. I think you will have a better understanding after reading the articles. I did.


----------



## veloso (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot,Mojo i just for the APRIL 2011 CODING EDGE....


----------

